# Oak?



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 19, 2014)

Found a log mostly submerged at the lake over the weekend. After almost falling off the boat, I managed to wrangle it up. It weighs a lot less now once a lot of the water has dried out.

Anyhoo, initially I thought it was oak of some sort, as oak is the only wood I've seen that has rays (I guess they're called?) visible on the end grain.

Got a chance to saw up a little this evening. There's some spalting in the sap, and then there are these weird places where it looks like shiny spots in the grain. Any thoughts as to whether this may be oak?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

oak

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks mike! I was pretty sure, but that grain was something I hadn't seen before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2014)

What it looks like in the pics on the flats is the rays of quarter sawn oak. Nice find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

looks like oak.


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely oak of some sort.

By the way, "oak" is not even remotely the only wood that has rays but it is by far the most common one that does and has among the strongest (but not THE strongest) you'll find. I put "oak" in quotes because that name represents a HUGE variety of species with some significantly different characteristics.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 21, 2014)

It is what I have seen called "Silky Oak" I have a good bit of it here and that's what I was told it is.


----------



## phinds (Jun 21, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> It is what I have seen called "Silky Oak" I have a good bit of it here and that's what I was told it is.


 
Yeah, it looks a little bit like silky oak, but it looks a LOT more like regular oak.

Jonathan, if you can show a cleaned up end grain, that would settle it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2014)

Sure. I'll try and cut the end off one and sand it down when I get back this evening.

As far as the rays, I should have said that it's the only wood around here that I've seen end grain on like that. It looks like this was intended to be firewood and it rolled down in to the lake


----------

